# Gold nugget pleco (new camera also)



## Brad Mc (Oct 26, 2006)




----------



## Malawidolphin (Dec 15, 2006)

Wow, he's beautiful!


----------



## exasperatus2002 (Jul 5, 2003)

Absolutely stunning!


----------



## mattfromcraig (Jan 26, 2010)

absolutely gorgeous. how big do these plecos get, I bet he will be a show stopper when he gets bigger.


----------



## exasperatus2002 (Jul 5, 2003)

mattfromcraig said:


> absolutely gorgeous. how big do these plecos get, I bet he will be a show stopper when he gets bigger.


It looks like its L18 so it'll grow to 14 inches according to planet catfish
article- http://www.planetcatfish.com/cotm/cotm.php?article_id=93

species info - http://www.planetcatfish.com/catelog/species.php?species_id=153


----------



## CrazyCichlid (Sep 22, 2002)

pic and nugget look great


----------



## MattyP (Feb 25, 2010)

That is the coolest Pleco *** seen ever!!!


----------



## firenzena (Nov 29, 2009)

Very nice

Yeah I agree L018.

expect about 1" growth a year in optimum conditions.


----------



## css virginia (Jan 29, 2007)

Beautiful fish with nice markings.!! 8)


----------



## CichMomma (Mar 3, 2010)

Wow!!  I want one of those!!! Although I would have to have a dwarf version. Do those exist?? So pretty!!


----------



## fishlover301 (Mar 23, 2010)

wow thats really pretty


----------



## redzebra24 (Sep 28, 2005)

L177 grow to about 6" and look very similar.


----------



## CichMomma (Mar 3, 2010)

redzebra24 said:


> L177 grow to about 6" and look very similar.


I'm sorry. I don't understand the "L177" Please explain.


----------



## firenzena (Nov 29, 2009)

Gold nugget is the common name for this fish.

There are three different species of it and all are in the genus Baryancistrus

The "L" number is system of ID'ing plecs from Sth America and was instigated by a German magazine 7-10 yrs ago.
It was done to help differentiate between many similar looking Loricards, and sometimes to differentiate the same fish from different locations

So there are a few different fish called Gold nugget but with different "L" numbers

the one in the photo is L018, L085- has medium sized spots and will get to 14 inches.

L081 -also gold nugget will have small spots and get to 7 inches

L177- also gold nugget has large spots and gets to 8 inches.


----------



## aquariam (Feb 11, 2010)

those are nice fish


----------

